# Problème SMS "Non distribué".



## Dredriban (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 



J’ai un gros soucis. Je vais vous raconter l’histoire. 



Actuellement, je suis chez Free avec un iPhone 5S. Pour avoir un meilleur réseau, j’ai décidé de passer chez Sosh en conservant mon numéro et en commandant un iPhone 6S Plus. Ma commande est arrivée Jeudi. 



J’active ma SIM. Tout va bien. Je peux appeler et envoyer des messages avec le numéro temporaire Sosh (Le temps de la portabilité) sur mon iPhone 6S Plus. 



Samedi, je décide de restaurer mon iPhone 6S Plus avec la sauvegarde de mon 5S. Je ne teste rien.



Aujourd’hui, je décide de re-tester le réseau, les messages, les appels pour voir la qualité de Sosh sur mon iPhone 6S Plus. 



Je peux appeler. Le data semble ok (Bridée mais c’est parce que je suis sur numéro temporaire, j’imagine). Par-contre, je ne peux pas envoyer de messages (Juste les iMessages). A aucun de mes correspondants. Je décide de tester la SIM Sosh sur mon iPhone 5S pour voir d’où vient le problème. Avec mon iPhone 5S je peux envoyer des messages avec la SIM Sosh. Je la remets dans l’iPhone 6S Plus. Toujours le même problème. 



Je prends le téléphone de ma mère et m’envoie un message pour voir si je peux les recevoir. Je le reçois. Et comme par magie, ça débloque. Je peux désormais envoyer des messages à ma mère. MAIS PAS AUX AUTRES. Je fais pareil avec un pote. Je lui demande de m’envoyer des messages sur mon numéro temporaire (Sachant que je ne pouvais pas lui envoyer de message avec l’iPhone 6S et la carte SIM Sosh). Il m’en envoie un. C’est comme si mon réseau se réinitialisé, j’ai « Réseau indisponible » durant 2 minutes, et je peux lui en envoyer. 



Je retente d’envoyer un message à un autre contact, et cela ne marche pas. Toujours « Non distribué ». 



Du coup, je ne comprends pas. Cela viendrait du téléphone. Cependant Vendredi, tout marchait. Est-ce qu’il y a un lien avec le fait que j’ai restauré une sauvegarde ? Quelqu’un peut-il m’aider ? Ou cela vient de la SIM ? 



Merci à vous. Bonne journée.


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Octobre 2015)

Ca me fait penser à des soucis de paramétrages de SMS. Quand tu as fait la restauration de l'ancien phone, il est probable que tu as aussi importé le profil Free. Les paramètres ne sont pas les mêmes en fonction des opérateurs. Normalement les paramètres sont sur la carte sim, ce qui explique que tu puisses envoyer à partir d'un autre tél.
Le plus simple est d'appeler Sosh et de leur demander un paramétrage distant (via SMS...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2015)

Essaie de réinitialiser les paramètres réseau (Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Réinitialiser les réglages réseau).


----------



## panany (14 Juin 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Essaie de réinitialiser les paramètres réseau (Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Réinitialiser les réglages réseau).


bonjour a tout le monde...

j essai d envoyer un message a une amie russe a moi...
et mon telephone refuse de l envoyé par imesage ... donc essaye finalement de l envoyé par message texte... mais au final me dit non distribuer avec une croi rouge...

quelqu un aurait une explication? :/ merci


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2016)

panany a dit:


> bonjour a tout le monde...
> 
> j essai d envoyer un message a une amie russe a moi...
> et mon telephone refuse de l envoyé par imesage ... donc essaye finalement de l envoyé par message texte... mais au final me dit non distribuer avec une croi rouge...
> ...



Votre forfait accepte cela ?


----------



## panany (16 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Votre forfait accepte cela ?


oui


----------

